# any experience with a JD 2750



## Mike Gordon (Jul 14, 2008)

I have found one with 2900 hrs , loader, and cab for 19000.00
Just was wondering if this would make a good ag tractor.

Thanks Mike:homereat:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes, my neighbor has one that he has had since new. It has served him well. 2900 hours is not a lot of hours for a tractor that old. Does the hour meter work?


----------



## Mike Gordon (Jul 14, 2008)

The owner said that all the gauges work. I am going to go look at it tomorrow. 
Thanks Mike


----------

